

Billion dollar games company to be founded on Google Glass? - quaffapint
http://lsvp.com/2013/04/23/the-next-billion-dollar-games-company-to-be-founded-will-be-built-on-google-glass/

======
jdubray
Is there a product in history that has been more hyped than Google Glass?

This is a B2C device (on the spot customer service, hospitals, ...), nobody
wants to look like a freak in front of his friends, nobody is going to talk to
this stupid device in public.

Can we just move on with our lives and stop talking a product that is not for
sale, pretty much useless, will cost a bundle?

~~~
panacea
I'll purchase and eat (the label off) a hat if this thing doesn't flop harder
than a drunk sumo wrester.

It's the uncanny valley of consumer electronics.

